# Windows in Grub eintragen



## deadline (8. Juni 2006)

Hi,
ich hab auf meinem Computer (2 Festplatten) Linux installiert. Jetzt ist aber Windows XP nicht in Grub aufgeführt und ich hab keine Ahnung was ich in die Konfiguration von Grub enitragen muss.
Hier noch ein Paar Daten, die euch hoffentlich helfen:

hd0 - /dev/hdc
hd1 - /dev/hdd

Ich weiß nich, welche Daten ihr noch braucht. Aber wenn ihr was wissen wollt, fragt danach.

lg
chris

ps: bin recht unerfahren mit linux


----------



## deepthroat (8. Juni 2006)

Hi.

 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-unix/144899-windows-booten-mit-grub.html?highlight=grub+windows

Gruß


----------



## deadline (8. Juni 2006)

hi,
so weit war ich auch schon. Aber ich hab ja 0 Ahnung davon. Ich weiß zwar, dass die Platte, auf der Win installiert is die hdd (hd1) ist, aber trotzdem weiß ich noch nicht, was ich in grub eintragen muss.


----------



## deepthroat (8. Juni 2006)

Das steht doch aber alles genau da: 





			
				Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> um Winows zu booten musst du in die /boot/grub/menu.lst folgendes eintragen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Falls also Windows tatsächlich auf hdd1 liegt (was ist denn mit hda und hdb?), dann ist das die 4. Platte, Partition 1.

Gruß


----------



## deadline (8. Juni 2006)

die ersten beiden IDEs sind die beiden DVD Laufwerke.
Es Startet aber trotzdem nicht. Spielt es eine Rolle welche Festplatte Master und welche Slave ist?


----------



## Azi (8. Juni 2006)

Soweit ich weiss spielt das keine Rolle, aber ich habe einen kleinen Fehler entdeckt:
es heisst nicht

```
makeactive chainloader +1
```
sondern

```
makeactive
chainloader +1
```
Du kannst ja mal unter Linux testen, ob es wirklich die Windows-Festplatte ist, einfach mal mounten.


----------



## deepthroat (9. Juni 2006)

Hi.





			
				Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiss spielt das keine Rolle, aber ich habe einen kleinen Fehler entdeckt:


Da hast du natürlich Recht. Das kam daher das ich den Text aus dem anderen Beitrag kopiert habe und danach per Hand die Zeilenumbrüche wieder eintragen mußte. Dabei hab ich den wohl übersehen.

@mysql_fetch_array: Gibt's denn irgendeine Fehlermeldung? Wie man Windows überredet von einer anderen Platte als der ersten zu starten, steht aber auch in dem Beitrag den ich verlinkt habe. Vielleicht solltest du dir den mal durchlesen.

Gruß


----------



## deadline (9. Juni 2006)

den hab ich bereits durchgelesen, bin ja nich auf den Kopf gefallen...
aber ihr überschätzt mal wieder die Anfänger.

Oder woher sollen die Unerfahrenen wissen was map (hd1) (hd0) macht?

Also ich weiß es nicht und ich kanns auch net riechen.
Wird die Platte umbenannt? Werden die Vertauscht? 


Meine Frage hat sich übrigens erledigt, weil ich Linux wieder Platt machen musste (Befehl von oben [= Mutter])

Aber nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Anfänger können nicht riechen was ihr meint und mit einem bloßen Link ist denen meistens nicht geholfen weil die einfach nix damit anfangen können und nicht wissen, wie sie die Befehle auf ihren Systemen einsetzen müssen (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass nicht jeder den baugleichen Computer zuhause stehen hat). Ich habs ja noch extra dazugeschrieben. 
Leute die gerade mal 1 Monat Linux haben (so wie ich) sind Froh wenn sie gerade mal die Konfigurationsdateien von irgendwas finden.

Aber nun genug mit dem motzen... nun als bitte: Setzt bitte von den Anfängern nicht zu viel voraus... Ihr hab auch mal klein angefangen! Und da habt ihr euch sicherlich auch gefreut, als einer mal kam und euch erklärt hat, wie dies geht, wie man das behebt, als ihr aus Handbüchern nicht schlau wurdet. 

Tut mir leid Leute, das musste jetzt sein, aber hier in diesem Forum ist mir das schon oft genug aufgefallen

lg
Christian (Anfänger)


----------



## deepthroat (10. Juni 2006)

mysql_fetch_array hat gesagt.:
			
		

> den hab ich bereits durchgelesen, bin ja nich auf den Kopf gefallen...
> aber ihr überschätzt mal wieder die Anfänger.
> 
> Oder woher sollen die Unerfahrenen wissen was map (hd1) (hd0) macht?
> ...


Aus dem verlinkten Thema:





			
				TheNBP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Zeilen
> map (hd0) (hdX)
> map (hdX) (hd0)
> sorgen dafür das die Reihenfolge in der Grub die Platte sieht, in der Form vertauscht werden, dass bie Bootfestplatte hd0 ist.


... wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.  

Außerdem gibt es zu grub eine Dokumentation in der drin steht was verschiedene Befehle machen. 


			
				mysql_fetch_array hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber nun genug mit dem motzen... nun als bitte: Setzt bitte von den Anfängern nicht zu viel voraus... Ihr hab auch mal klein angefangen! Und da habt ihr euch sicherlich auch gefreut, als einer mal kam und euch erklärt hat, wie dies geht, wie man das behebt, als ihr aus Handbüchern nicht schlau wurdet.


Also eigentlich bin ich mit den Handbüchern ausgekommen und hab mich gefreut das sich jemand (für mich - und andere) die Mühe gemacht hat soetwas zu schreiben.


			
				mysql_fetch_array hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tut mir leid Leute, das musste jetzt sein, aber hier in diesem Forum ist mir das schon oft genug aufgefallen


Hast du schonmal dran gedacht, das es vielleicht an dir liegen könnte? Ein bißchen Eigeninitiative sollte man schon voraussetzen können. Wenn du eine Anleitung / einen Text nicht verstehst (weil du zu oberflächlich liest) dann solltest du's einfach nochmal lesen. Und dann nochmal. Vollständig. Wenn du dann noch Fragen hast kannst du immer noch fragen und dann wird dir sicherlich auch gerne von vielen Leuten geholfen werden. ;-)

Gruß


----------



## deadline (11. Juni 2006)

is mir schon klar, dass es handbücher gibt. Aber man versteht nicht alles... außerdem hab ich keine Handbücher... 
und bei Google alles in mühsamer Handarbeit raussuchen ist auch zeitaufwändig...
und es ist ja auch nicht jeder soo begabt wie der der alles gleich auf anhieb versteht. 

Meinst du ich hab keine Eigeninitiative? Ich bin den ganzen Tag nur damit beschäftigt Google oder Wikipedia zu durchforsten oder noch diverse Foren und versuche das ganze Linux Zeug zu verstehen... 
Weil wenn ein Typ sein ganzes Leben lang nur mit Windows zu tun hatte, hat es ein wenig schwerer, weil ja Linux von Grundauf verschieden ist...

mfg
Christian


----------



## Darkhell (27. Juni 2006)

Hi,

trage einfach folgenes an deine menu.lst an:


> title Windows
> root (hd4,0)
> chainloader +1




Ich benutze auch GRUB und Windows XP nebenher aber ich brauche es zu den zwecken die linux nicht mit einer soundkarte anfangen kann: aufnehemen


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Juni 2006)

Wenn Du mit Linux arbeiten willst obwohl Mom es verboten hat, empfehle ich eine Live-CD. Linux nutzen ohne installation, einfach von CD starten. Wenn Du eine NVIDIA Grafikkarte hast kannst Du ja mal die aktuelle Kororaa Live-CD downloaden. Die hat von Haus aus GLX aktiviert (die fettesten 3D-Effekte) - da kommt Vista und OS X nicht mit 

Wenn Du keinen Wert auf sowas legst, bietet sich Knoppix oder Ubuntu an.

Ser's,
neuro


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Wobei eine Live-CD natürlich auch Einschränkungen hat.
Die Grundkonfiguration, wie z.b. Netzwerkanbindung, kann man (soweit ich weiss) ja noch auf Diskette speichern.
Bei einem eigenem Desktophintergrund sieht es aber schon etwas schlechter aus.
Hinzu kommen noch Bookmarks, eMails usw.
An z.b. eine Datenbank oder Downloads wird man wohl erst garnicht dran denken dürfen.
Klar, man könnte die Dinge auch auf einer gemounteten Windowspartition speichern, aber was würde Mom dann dazu sagen?! 
Daher würde ich mir evtl. zwei Festplatten Wechselrahmen zulegen.
In einen kommt die Windowsplatte und in den anderen die Linuxplatte..... bei Bedarf wird dann halt der Wechselrahmen mit der Linuxplatte reingeschoben.
Nur sollte er dann nicht vergessen nach Gabrauch wieder die Windowsplatte reinzuschieben..... sonst bekommt Mon ein Herzkasper weil plötzlich Linux bootet. ^^

Wenn das Board auch das booten von USB unterstützt, könnte er auch eine externe USB-Festplatte nehmen und auf dieser Linux installieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juni 2006)

Mit UnionFS sollte es moeglich sein das root-Dateisystem von CD zu nutzen und lediglich die Aenderungen (z.B. die Installation einer Datenbank, Aenderungen an Konfigurationsdateien, etc.) auf einer seperaten Partition oder in einer Datei festzuhalten.
Dazu wird das Dateisystem schichtweise aufgebaut. Der unterste Layer ist wohl in der Regel read-only, halt von CD. Darueber kann man dann noch andere Schichten legen die dann fuer die Aenderungen zustaendig sind.

Ganz genau kann ich das ganze jetzt nicht wiedergeben da ich das bisher nur mal kurz ueberflogen hab. Auf jeden Fall ist das eine nette Sache fuer LiveCDs.
Zum Beispiel Slax arbeitet mit UnionFS. Und wenn man selbst eine LiveCD mit den Linux-Live-Scripts erstellt dann auch diese.


----------



## poser99 (8. April 2011)

Ist zwar schon älter das Thema, findet man aber bei Google oben:

Wenn man schon 2 Festplatten hat, kann man sich das doch alles sparen und das Bootmenü des BIOS nutzen...


----------

